# Canon 6d recommendation



## hamza (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi
I'm new here so i have some questions i hope someone can help me with.
I'm thinking about buying a SLR camera mainly to be used for shooting videos during my travels, and to be good in low light, my budget is 2k-2.5k dollar, so i came across the canon 6d i think it might be the one that will fit my needs and my budget.
the camera body only price is about 1,700 dollar and i found this offer that looked very intersting, 2,600 dollar with 5 lens and many other accessories
USA Canon EOS 6D Body 7 Lens KIT 28 135 IS 50 F 1 8 75 300 500 32GB More 013803204131 | eBay
should i go fo the body only?
I know that the 6d dosent have an antialiasing filter wich kinda make me hesitate about the camera, if i buy an antialiasing filter will it work like a charm ?

finally, what do you recommend for shooting videos and to take good photos in low light Canon 6d/ nikon D600 ?

if you recommand other cameras that fits my needs and my budget i will appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 8, 2014)

Dont buy that bundle deal.  They are all crap lenses plus junk you wont really need.  If you mostly want to do video, I suggest getting a panasonic gh3 or gh4.  Canon 6D or Nikon D600 will take good video but it is not as easy as you think with the focusing.  You have to focus manually.  The panasonic will auto focus with video. 

Panasonic Lumix DMC-GH4 Mirrorless Micro Four Thirds, GH4KBODY Digital Camera.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 8, 2014)

RUN AWAY from whoever is selling that bundled kit. I would not do business with that company.


----------



## JerryLove (Apr 8, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> Dont buy that bundle deal.  They are all crap lenses plus junk you wont really need.  If you mostly want to do video, I suggest getting a panasonic gh3 or gh4.  Canon 6D or Nikon D600 will take good video but it is not as easy as you think with the focusing.  You have to focus manually.  The panasonic will auto focus with video.
> 
> Panasonic Lumix DMC-GH4 Mirrorless Micro Four Thirds, GH4KBODY Digital Camera.


 In the Canon line: the obvious choice for video would be a 70D. It focuses fine in video, and is enough less expensive than the 6D that he could by a decent lens or two (and the kit lens isn't bad). I make no comment on the Panasonic or Nikon choices; but within Canon I'd get the 70D.

I'd recommend DPReview to get a look at what high-ISO performance is like for all of these. For low-light, the Canon 6D can focus lower than any DSLR made, and has excellent high-ISO performance (I'm not sure if the new Sony A7s improves on this)


----------



## vimwiz (Apr 9, 2014)

Do *not* buy that kit. It looks like a scam.

Interestingly, the one of the 50mm lens looks exactly like a actually a Canon FD-mount one, which hasnt been made since like 1989, and wont even fit a 6D unless they did an awful conversion job on it...


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 9, 2014)

Run !!  The 500mm is a cheap pre-set MF lens, the so called "Up to 1300mm" is a rubbish El-Cheapo MF lens. About the best thing there is the white background to the images. Its a suckers deal. 

Danny.


----------



## hamza (Apr 9, 2014)

well thanks guys,i wont go near that bundle 
 i'm impressed with the Dmc Gh-4 video quality. as for the 70d that was my first choice, i may end up buying the 70D or the 60D

Hamza


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 9, 2014)

60d will not AF on video.  I just now heard about 70d awesome video AF.  I didnt know until JerryLove mentioned it.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 9, 2014)

It is not a scam.  It is a sucker deal though.  It is basically adding bunch of cheap lenses and cheap crap to make it look appealing to less experienced buyers.



vimwiz said:


> Do *not* buy that kit. It looks like a scam.
> 
> Interestingly, the one of the 50mm lens looks exactly like a actually a Canon FD-mount one, which hasnt been made since like 1989, and wont even fit a 6D unless they did an awful conversion job on it...


----------



## hamza (Apr 10, 2014)

what about the blackmagic cinema  cameras, anyone have an idea about it ?


----------



## risvikhan12144 (Apr 10, 2014)

I have visited this link, It's really awesome photography. Thanks !!


----------



## JerryLove (Apr 13, 2014)

hamza said:


> what about the blackmagic cinema  cameras, anyone have an idea about it ?


 Wrong forum. Try "photography equipment" or the like rather than the Canon forum.


----------



## nelson.elemos.7 (Sep 21, 2014)

Im a canon 7d user planning to go to 6d. I got 70-200 f4L & an 85mm 1.8. Am planning to sell my 7d for the 6d. I shoot portraits and landscapes. Do you guys think its the best decision for me? Am a bit worried on the aliasing & moire, but i rarely shoot videos. I just wanna upgrade to full frame. Need your suggestions on this one. Thank you


----------



## goodguy (Sep 23, 2014)

70D is an excellent video camera but I heard from some that it has AF problems.

If I was into doing mostly video them I would consider the Panasonic GH4, aparently in its pricerange for video its king.
Fir stills I would go with DSLR.


----------

